# Hi all!



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi, all! Got loads of great info of this site allready.

I've just returned to training after a 6 year break and am starting out from scratch again.

31 y/o, 5' 7" and 11 St.(think thats tiny? I was 10.5 St up until 5 weeks ago).

Looking forward to packing more on in next few months.

Great board and site.


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hello Stumpy, welcome to the board

Not going to ask where you got the name from mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

welcome aboard stumpy 

may i just ask how come you had a 6 year break?

i,m a right nosy bugger :lol:

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

How come?

Decided to turn my job into a career which had me working 15+ hours a day 6/7 days a week and no time or energy for training.

Will allways regret that one!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

are you rich now :lol: ????


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

:lol: not rich but semi-retired! If I was rich I would go for a load of implants and save myself a lot of time, effort and money! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Did you see that show a few months back about a guy who spent $30,000 on implants. God you just look ridiculous, arms that dont flex, pecs but no shoulders to go with them and the implants are too small.

Nothing will ever replace good old fashioned hard work. These days muscle is just about the only thing money can't buy, unless you count roids.

I live on a low income after rent I have about 70 a week to cover food, supplements, roids and going out clothes etc but it don't matter how rich a guy I meet is he could have bought anything but he cant buy what I have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Never a more true word spoken! 

There is nothing that can replace the satisfaction of seeing how you grow and develop through continuous work and comitment.

Implants are for those who for some genetic/physical reason, etc. cannot grow a certain part for whatever reason.  I have allways thoroughly enjoyed a good workout and there is nothing more satisfying than knowing you have just given it your all and knowing how you will benefit from it


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

I know what you guys mean. Implants are for those lazy wimpy fu%kers who cant be bothered to train and possibly have too much money to waste.

I believe that most of us usually share the same thought processes, we are usually sick as we enjoy the pain we get in the gym, also we are moody bastards if we dont train, and we are usually focused in most of the things we do.

I really enjoy a good session in the gym and implants would be my nightmare.

J :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

hi stumpy


----------

